# Some pretty nice connectors



## orvi (Sep 12, 2022)

I decided to share these photos of the best yielding material known personally to me in category: pins

снп34 USSR connectors - looking barely mid-grade, shooting more than 30g/kg Au 
Local old TESLA black WK stand back with "just" 10g/kg Au.

That said, one female connector yielding more than 0,4g Au  I am still wondering why they did this. This isn´t any special series of this connector, any MIL spec. nothing "unusual"... Regular connectors. Some types more than 40g/kg... But, I am happy


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Sep 12, 2022)

Connectors have been my favorite material to date. Those look to be some damn fine pins.


----------



## orvi (Sep 13, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> Connectors have been my favorite material to date. Those look to be some damn fine pins.


You do not find this scrap very often, as old USSR appliances here weren´t that prevalent since we had a domestic factories here. Which produced also fine connectors (some aiming higher than 14g/kg, average around 8), but nowhere 30g/kg  

Personally, I much more like old ceramic ICs - very little metal and very good gold content. Effective, low acid consumption... Cleaner work  but with 3% gold pins, I can´t complaint


----------

